# كيف انشاء حمام سباحة



## abalwaleed11 (12 مارس 2009)

اريد ان اعرف كيفية التوصيلات الكهربائية والمكانيكية
الخاصة لانشاء حمام سباحة
وماهى انوع الفلاتر وافضلها
وايضا الطلمبات الخاصة بحمامات السباحة وافضلها
وايضا السخانات
واجهزة امان كهربائية
وشكرا جدا


يرجى عدم وضع أية وسيلة اتصال
الإشراف


----------



## سيد محمد محمد على (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجمع الفكرى و لكم تحياتى


----------



## م.عبير (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

يمكنك استخدام خاصية البحث في الملتقى و ستجد كثير من المواضيع التي تتحدث عن حمامات السباحة في ..على سبيل المثال :​
help in swimming pool
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143775.html

كيف انشاء حمام سباحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124027.html


للمرة الرابعة اسال::عن كيفية معالجة حمامات السباحة؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155533.html​
تصميم شبكات ومضخات حمامات السباحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64100.html

حكاية حمام السباحة ببساطة ..... هتتعلم يعني هتتعلم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143361.html


----------



## omar176 (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (10 نوفمبر 2015)

[h=1]بارك الله فيكم[/h]


----------

